# Taxi Fare Question in Rosarito



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

How much does a taxi cost for 20 minutes from rosarito beach hotel to somewhere else in rosarito beach? Example going from there all the way to south rosarito one way?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The whole town is no more than 3 miles long, it's a small town not like TJ or Ensenada......


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> The whole town is no more than 3 miles long, it's a small town not like TJ or Ensenada......


I paid $60 or $70 pesos to go about three miles in a taxi in Tijuana once a few years ago. Rosarita could be cheaper. I was going from the border south, where there were a lot of NOB types. Or, it could be more expensive, more of a beach town.


----------

